# Fog lights



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Before I take them out, does anybody know the type of fog lamps that goes on the gto? One of mine is out...probably when I hit that gator that I posted about :willy:

I only ask because it's not in the manual. I know I can google it...in fact I'll try that


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

not off hand if you dont have Owners Manuel contact me


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

If you go to say wal-mart they have that little computer thing in the isle. It will tell you the type and number of all the lights your car has.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> Before I take them out, does anybody know the type of fog lamps that goes on the gto? One of mine is out...probably when I hit that gator that I posted about :willy:
> 
> I only ask because it's not in the manual. I know I can google it...in fact I'll try that


*
Call your parts dept... ask for the number then use that number to cross-reference it at local parts places. You can even call the local parts houses with the cross-referenced number. If you do, and they say "according to our computer we have one"........ Have them physically locate it and hold it for you. It's been my experience in the past that when I haven't had them physically locate one... I ran over to get a part only to have the clerk say Oh I'm sorry, but the computer said it was in stock..*


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Call your parts dept... ask for the number then use that number to cross-reference it at local parts places. You can even call the local parts houses with the cross-referenced number. If you do, and they say "according to our computer we have one"........ Have them physically locate it and hold it for you. It's been my experience in the past that when I haven't had them physically locate one... I ran over to get a part only to have the clerk say Oh I'm sorry, but the computer said it was in stock..*


Amen to that.


----------

